# BF4 Pc



## bizarrojohnson (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone one here bf4 pc players?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 12, 2015)

Yessir, I play sometimes.


----------



## Dr High (Feb 1, 2016)

Add me...DrHigh420


----------



## StashToker (Apr 21, 2016)

StashToker


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 8, 2016)

b4d533d. play on pc and xb1


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 16, 2016)

I LOST my PC!!! NOOOOOoooooOOOoooO!!!!;!!

A couple of years actually...learn from the lost...then conquer all that remains..


----------

